# Lumens



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

what is the lumens nedded for 2 plants in a grow space of 4 ft by 3ft ???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2013)

The number of plants really doesn't matter.  Lighting needs are figured by the amount of sq footage you have.  You want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging (36,000 for a 3 x 4 space) and 5000 per sq ft (60,000) for flowering.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The number of plants really doesn't matter.  Lighting needs are figured by the amount of sq footage you have.  You want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging (36,000 for a 3 x 4 space) and 5000 per sq ft (60,000) for flowering.




:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2013)

Thats why for vegging I use a 4ft 8tube HOt5 Setup(40,000 lums)(6500k). They are awsome for that size room in Vegg.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

appreciate the info my fello tokers:48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 1, 2013)

I figured instead of starting another thread about lumens, I would just piggy back this one.  I've been searching for another t5 6500k 4' bulb since one is blown.  When I came across this thread it got me thinking.  my sunblaze t5 shows it puts out 30,000 lumens.  I have a 2x6 closet currently I am vegging in.  Am I short light?   I do plan on keeping 2 mother plants 1 on each side of the closet.  "I wouldn't think they would need full light.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

3000 lum per square foot for veg is the minimum. you have a 12 square foot space, so thats 2500 per square foot, your just a tad shy, maths below

      2ftx6ft = 12ft square, 30,000 lum/12ft square = 2500 lum per square foot

  so yes another fixture would help, or upgrading from a 4 bulb to a 6 bulb fixture would be a good swap too, assuming you can keep a min of 3000 lum per square foot. more lum per square foot is always a good thing too, whether its a mother plant or vegging plant 3000 lum psf is a min, more if anything, i like around 4000 psf. gets em bushy quick, if i remember right the only thing that doesnt need direct and/or 3000lum psf is clones, but even then to reduce the intensity of the light they get i simply move them about 8-12 inches from the fixture rather then 2-3 inches away like my mothers and other vegging plants. giving a mother plant less then 3000 lum psf at a minimum would be detramental to its health, it needs that light energy to recover from somewhat frequent clippings for clones, at the rate the mother plants i have now are growing i could estimate i could take 6-12 clippings per plant and in 2 weeks time i should be able to take another 6-12, 
remember MINIMUM OF 3000 lum psf for veg,  MINIMUM of 5000 lum psf for flower, remember these are the minimum lum requirements for PROPER growth in veg/flower, if your below that required level you will be more likely to have spindly, stretchy, airy and whispy plants, so defently up your veg spaces lights with another fixture or a larger fixture otherwise you can and most likely will have the issues above.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree with the lumen per sq ft mentioned as a minimum..  but if ya can..  Kick it up a notch or so.  I think sunlight averages 10,000 L/sf or some such thing..  the more you can make your grow into an all natural sweet spot for plant life, the better.
Green MoJo!  :watchplant:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

well it honestly doesnt matter what the light fixture says it puts out per square foot, if your area is larger then the fixtures recommended MAX size then your lum per square foot drops, thus you need more lights or a partition to reduce the size of your space thus increasing the lum per square foot for your space, in my veg closet im honestly pushing it close, just at the min of 3000 lum per square foot, im going to have to work on increasing ventilation so i can get a 6 bulb fixture and bump myself up to about 4000 lum per square foot. defently upgrade, either way getting a larger fixture (more bulbs) or simply another 4bulb fixture will put you above your target min MoNo. so either is highly recommendedas your are underlit quite a bit.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 2, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> well it honestly doesnt matter what the light fixture says it puts out per square foot, if your area is larger then the fixtures recommended MAX size then your lum per square foot drops, thus you need more lights or a partition to reduce the size of your space thus increasing the lum per square foot for your space, in my veg closet im honestly pushing it close, just at the min of 3000 lum per square foot, im going to have to work on increasing ventilation so i can get a 6 bulb fixture and bump myself up to about 4000 lum per square foot. defently upgrade, either way getting a larger fixture (more bulbs) or simply another 4bulb fixture will put you above your target min MoNo. so either is highly recommendedas your are underlit quite a bit.



I'm sorry. I was trying to say, i can get a 4 bulb T5 fixture for the amount of a 4 pack bulb replacement.  I have a 6 bulb 4' t5. But still box says 30k lumens

So, should I still get a 4 bulb t5 to go with my 6 bulb? They make a 2' 4 bulb that I can link to mine, which would make it 6' wide. One side would be 4 bulb and the other would be 6 bulb though.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

that should work, if thats what you can afford go for it, any additional light will be very helpful since your shy on the min for your space, the other idea would be a small partition to block off the unused space on one side, that would increase your lum/square foot asn your space is slightly smaller, if thats possible, but i think your best bet would be to get another fixture, even if it is onlt a 4bulb thats an extra 20k at least for that space, so 50k total puts you at aproxx 4166.667 lum per square foot. thats defently good.


----------

